# Birmingham clubs



## mitchmeister44 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey,

Anyone know of a few clubs in brum where I can go and compare and maybe mix up training sessions?

I know the FFS club in kings norton but could do with a few more!

Any ideas?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi mate . stevie bs gym in acocks green. Below stevie bs is the gracie barra club as well, which i love but cant afford to go very often at the mo. Theres also a jj club based at aston uni. It also has clubs around brum.

If you want to travel a little further i train in tamworth at a jj club. If your interested, then let me know and ill point you in the right direction.


----------



## mitchmeister44 (Aug 31, 2008)

.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I forgot to say that Team supreme are in cannock also. A top club with Ufc fighters based there.


----------



## villalad (Aug 6, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Hi mate . stevie bs gym in acocks green. Below stevie bs is the gracie barra club as well, which i love but cant afford to go very often at the mo. Theres also a jj club based at aston uni. It also has clubs around brum.
> 
> If you want to travel a little further i train in tamworth at a jj club. If your interested, then let me know and ill point you in the right direction.


Do you go stevie bs mate?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

villalad said:


> Do you go stevie bs mate?


No . I have been to the Gracie Barra place on the groung floor though.

I would like to go over again and do a sesh at Stevie Bs and then a sesh down stairs.I really liked the Gracie place. When my membership is up at my present gym i will hopefully join Gracie Barra.


----------



## KrazyPavin (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey im looking to get into Mixed martial arts and am in the tamworth area any help where abouts ?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

KrazyPavin said:


> Hey im looking to get into Mixed martial arts and am in the tamworth area any help where abouts ?


I do ju jutsu at Rawlettes. Off the comberford rd. Adult classes are from 10am on sat for 2 hrs.

I also do Muay Thai when i can fit it in at the snow dome.

Give us a shout if you need any info.


----------



## KrazyPavin (Sep 1, 2008)

spitfire said:


> I do ju jutsu at Rawlettes. Off the comberford rd. Adult classes are from 10am on sat for 2 hrs.
> 
> I also do Muay Thai when i can fit it in at the snow dome.
> 
> Give us a shout if you need any info.


Cheers for the info ill have a look into it if i cant find anything ill get back to you (Y)


----------



## villalad (Aug 6, 2008)

spitfire said:


> No . I have been to the Gracie Barra place on the groung floor though.
> 
> I would like to go over again and do a sesh at Stevie Bs and then a sesh down stairs.I really liked the Gracie place. When my membership is up at my present gym i will hopefully join Gracie Barra.


yer I go the Gracie barra downstairs just started bjj, and do vale tudo and dirty boxing upstairs.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

villalad said:


> yer I go the Gracie barra downstairs just started bjj, and do vale tudo and dirty boxing upstairs.


 Do you know Unholy Hero off this forum. He goes to gracie barra. His name is Adam.


----------



## villalad (Aug 6, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Do you know Unholy Hero off this forum. He goes to gracie barra. His name is Adam.


No only new to this forum, will most likely know his face though.


----------



## james whiston (Sep 27, 2008)

birmingham wrestling club at the new gmac center at the alexander stadium in perry barr. great club with friendly guys that know mma and pro mma fighters train there. its a must if your looking to enter any mma or grappling events

mondays and fridays 1930-2130


----------



## astonlad (Nov 20, 2008)

Do yourself a favour try out dtec mma

MySpace - D-TEC M.M.A - 35 - Male - birmingham, UK - myspace.com/dtecmma


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Utc uk on high st , erdingtn , above blockbuster is awesome but expensive, tbf 60quid a mnth gives u acces to a gym and ova 60classes a month . Aston & bcu uni have ju jitsu clubs , im gna try that wrestlin class at alex stadium, and forum member sal runs a wrestlin class in smethwick. There is k star muay thai in town and 1 in perry barr, its a good gym for mt. I took a few lesons under victor estima at g barra , such a nice guy., his bro is da better bjj man, hes doin seminars at rolles gracie's gym in nyc which shws he is highly thougt of . Too expensive for me at the mo. You have the cheaper mma at stevie b 's run by chris rice who is class . Ive not heard much about d-tec except that its ghetto.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Utc uk on high st , erdingtn , above blockbuster is awesome but expensive, tbf 60quid a mnth gives u acces to a gym and ova 60classes a month . Aston & bcu uni have ju jitsu clubs , im gna try that wrestlin class at alex stadium, but have been told he doesnt like mma fans mixing the wrestling, and forum member sal runs a wrestlin class in smethwick. There is k star muay thai in town and 1 in perry barr, its a good gym for mt. I took a few lesons under victor estima at g barra , such a nice guy., his bro is da better bjj man, hes doin seminars at rolles gracie's gym in nyc which shws he is highly thougt of . Too expensive for me at the mo. You have the cheaper mma at stevie b 's run by chris rice who is class . Ive not heard much about d-tec except that its ghetto.


----------



## astonlad (Nov 20, 2008)

ghetto? if you mean a no frills old school blood snot and sweat kinda gym you would be right that sums up dtec you dont need any of that fancy bollocks or a smoothy bar to train hard... it's coaching and atmosphere that counts.

I lied dtec has a bar but it sells beer haha

I serioulsy suggest anyone in Birmingham who wants to learn MMA

( not the mcdojo shite some places offer) come and try a lesson at dtec

10th khan Muay Thai coach

BJJ black belt coach

ABAE Boxing coach

Roleta BJJ affiliated

Active Fighters semi and full pro ( we dont fight on mats or in a boxing ring we fight in the cage where MMA was born )

Been established since 2006


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm just going by what I've been told by some respectable folk mate, dont shoot !! Though ghetto can be good, meaning back to basics, which I do like


----------



## astonlad (Nov 20, 2008)

I not having a go dude as I know dtecs a top quality gym! but Ever stopped to think those "respectable" people run gyms themselves? and dont want students going to the competition? haha my advice would be to try out all the gyms and you will find one that suits opinions vary.. the times I have been told from guys who train at other mids gyms that the facilities are fantastic but the coaching sux etc etc


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Im not putting it down !!! I'm quite ghhetto myself, having been raised in a ghetto area, and sometimes ghetto places are awesome ,

some people like the older style gyms, some like the more modern gyms,


----------

